# Camel Spiders..



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

I've completely had a mind-blank as to the real names of these fellas, but if you Google 'camel spiders' they come up...
Weird to describe.. they look scorpionish minus the claws and tail, they have hairy heads, and huge mouthparts... can we keep them in Australia?


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats just too freaky
They're HUGE!!!
I dont like spiders especially those ones
But good thread


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 19, 2007)

I recently saw one for the first time, they're awesome little critters! 

Unfortunately, you can't legally keep them in Australia, but you can't really keep them anywhere - they're nearly impossible to care for. They don't stop moving, and to fuel all that activity they need to eat almost constantly! I don't think anyone has managed to keep them alive for long at all. They'll become skinny very quickly and apparently in some cases will starve to death in a few hours!


----------



## Snow1369 (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't they run like really really fast?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Remembered their name: solpugid! 
And they aren't actually spiders, as such.
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> I recently saw one for the first time, they're awesome little critters!
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't legally keep them in Australia, but you can't really keep them anywhere - they're nearly impossible to care for. They don't stop moving, and to fuel all that activity they need to eat almost constantly! I don't think anyone has managed to keep them alive for long at all. They'll become skinny very quickly and apparently in some cases will starve to death in a few hours!


Damn! Couldn't you just feed them constantly, and in a huge tank? Although if they have so little fun in capitvity, I wouldn't want to keep one.. great critters though.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 19, 2007)

Solifugid  Yes, I'm sure it would be possible to keep them happy if you really wanted to go overboard, but it would be a heck of a task. Either way, it's illegal in Australia.


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

you sure that info is right sdaji? staving to death in hrs doesnt sound right. They are an arachnid but neither spider nor scorp, i know a few keepers in europe and the US


----------



## Australis (Sep 19, 2007)

Crazy critters.

http://www.camel-spiders.net/


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> you sure that info is right sdaji? staving to death in hrs doesnt sound right. They are an arachnid but neither spider nor scorp, i know a few keepers in europe and the US



That's what the Americans told me while I was there recently. I have no doubt that in some conditions at least some species would be able to live at least a few days. Have the people you know had long term success with them?


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

not sure a few dealers sell them, mostly asian species so mayb a bit more hardy.


----------



## TSC23 (Sep 19, 2007)

I had the pleasure of catching a few of these little fellas, they are attracted to shadows so they always seem like they're trying to chase you, and as silly as it seems you can see them in the dark when light reflects off there eyes when they're close enough. Alot of people also have a big misconception as to how big they are, alot of people saw the email of the Americans holding what looks like a huge camel spider, when in fact it's actually two and the photo was taken close up, none of the ones that we caught or saw were even close to the pictured ones. We never had one die in a few hours, they are bloody quick though and scare the **** out of you when they're on you feet trying to go up your pants.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres a pic of one


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 22, 2007)

Solifugid's are a bit scarey looking..........ive got 1 here that i keep in a little sealed tank (must be sealed to keep humidity levels low ) They are hard to keep alive & like someone said they have a huge appetite, although ive never heard of them starving after just a few hours ! (a shrew maybe) 
As far as long term success........They have been bred in europe by a german (the young one i have here is from the original pairing) 
Not always active....my one hides under its rock allday ! some people claim that they chase you but i would say they are just heading for the shade that your body is casting.......solifugid means : 'fleeing from the sun'


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 22, 2007)

Spiders are freaky enough but those things look worse.
I think I'll keep to reptiles.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 22, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Solifugid's are a bit scarey looking..........ive got 1 here that i keep in a little sealed tank (must be sealed to keep humidity levels low ) They are hard to keep alive & like someone said they have a huge appetite, although ive never heard of them starving after just a few hours ! (a shrew maybe)
> As far as long term success........They have been bred in europe by a german (the young one i have here is from the original pairing)
> Not always active....my one hides under its rock allday ! some people claim that they chase you but i would say they are just heading for the shade that your body is casting.......solifugid means : 'fleeing from the sun'



Cool stuff  Good to hear someone is getting good results with them. Obviously they won't always starve to death if they don't eat every few hours, but in some conditions at least some species will, presumably the ones which are moving constantly, rather than the ones which are happy to hide all day. Where does the species you're keeping come from?


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah as im sure you know Sdaji there's quite a few species and im sure some are more active than others, also i think because of their high metabolism they dont do very well when imported, so i guess by the time they get to the consumer after going through the process they must be near to death anyway, the species i have is a Paragaleodes "sp" (exact specie unknown) from egypt, still quite small at the moment, about 2" dia. 
It's apparently going to lose some of its fluffyness as it gets older 
Sorry this was the best pic so far, once he's out he hardly stops moving around !


----------



## alex_c (Sep 26, 2007)

are these the same ones from the middle east that eat chunks out of sleeping animals and people?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

That's the myth yes


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 26, 2007)

On the website australis put up their is a freaky video of one taking out a mouse. Scary stuff.


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 26, 2007)

interesting looking creature for sure


----------



## Joshua VW (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone seen this video?
[video=youtube;vwn3V2PHiiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwn3V2PHiiA[/video]


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

PhilK said:


> That's the myth yes


 
WHAT ??? It's just a myth ??!!! awwww sod that.......think i might get rid of it now then.....not so scarey after all !!

I never knew there are over 900 different species !! :shock: thats alot of nasty insects !!


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry for some reason it posted the same reply twice!


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 4, 2007)

Some of the vids on youtube with American soldiers playing with them creep the h ell outta me. Like the ones where they feed them lizards and mice *shudder*


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 4, 2007)

are they venomous?

they are some weird looking litlle buggers


----------



## PhilK (Oct 4, 2007)

Not venomous to my understanding but bite _hard_


----------



## krusty (Oct 4, 2007)

what would one of those ugly looking things cost.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 4, 2007)

Gives me cold shivers just looking :shock:, each to their own I guess


----------



## sockbat (Oct 4, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Heres a pic of one


 
That is one freaky looking spider:shock:


----------

